# Erfahrung mit Drachenfisch (Zacco platypus)?



## exos80 (1. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

möchte fragen ob hier Jemand erfahrung mit Zacco platypus (__ Drachenfisch) hat?

http://vivaristikforum.forengott.eu/topic5412.html

Ich finde die Fische sehen klasse aus!
Taugen die für's Kaltwasseraquarium? Sollen laut Mergus Gartenteich-Atlas recht gut geeignet sein.

Grüße..


----------



## goldfisch (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung mit  Drachenfisch (Zacco platypus)?*

Hallo,

wieso, weist Du wo man welche herbekommt ? 

Nein ich glaube nicht, das sie ins Aquarium passen.  Hääte aber gern welche im Teich.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## exos80 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung mit  Drachenfisch (Zacco platypus)?*

Ne weis leider auch nicht wo man solche her bekommt.

Scheint jedoch früher ein eher geläufiger Kaltwasserfisch gewesen zu sein. Ist in einigen, auch alten, (Kaltwasser-) Aquaristikbüchern beschrieben.

Ob die für den Teich taugen.. da bich ich eher skeptisch, glaube nicht das die Tiere winter hart sind. Im Mergus Gartenteich-Atlas sind 10 - 22Grad Temperaturbereich angegeben.


----------



## goldfisch (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung mit  Drachenfisch (Zacco platypus)?*

Hallo Exos,
das Thema gab es irgendwann schonmal im Forum. Laut Herkunft gehe ich davon aus das Zacco winterhart sind. Das Abschreibwerk Mergus kannst Du ignorieren. Was hast Du noch für Literatur. Vor einigen Jahren hat AquaGlobal welche importiert. Damals gab es dort auch den Macropodus occelatus Stamm von dem einige hier Nachkommen pflegen.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Armatus (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung mit  Drachenfisch (Zacco platypus)?*

Hallo,

http://www.tropicwater.eu/media/pdf/stockliste_fische.pdf bei "sonstige Fische aus Asien" gibts welche!

LG


----------



## goldfisch (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung mit  Drachenfisch (Zacco platypus)?*

Dabsind auch noch viele andere seltene Kaltwasserfische aus Asien und Nordamerika versteckt !
Allerdings nur Versand.


----------



## Armatus (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung mit  Drachenfisch (Zacco platypus)?*

Hallo,

kann man verkraften oder?

Der Zacco kostet nicht mal viel.

lg


----------



## LotP (6. März 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit  Drachenfisch (Zacco platypus)?*

habe die grad bei einem fischhändler im internet gesehen. http://www.koicompetence.de/xanario/xanario_pinfo.php?language=de&cPath=40_83&products_id=1825&sessID=fvt2oi9d8t2dj8a7i4j5jhod57 werden für den teich angeboten,
jmd schon erfahrungen mit diesen? find die recht interessant.


----------



## Sebbl (6. März 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit  Drachenfisch (Zacco platypus)?*

Hallo Säp,

ja ich habe ein bisschen Erfahrung mit Ihnen, habe sie mir letztes Jahr im Juni bei Koicompetence gekauft.
Sind wunder schöne Fische. 
Vom Schwimmverhalten her sind Sie sehr agil und super schnell, sie halten sich lieber an der Wasseroberfläche auf und sind super wendig. Verzehren gerne auch mal Flockenfutter und sind dann natürlich die ersten beim Fressen.
Die Farbgebung der Fische ist einfach klasse, natürlich erst so richtig wenn die Sonne scheint. 
Über die Winterhärte kann ich dir leider noch nichts sagen, da bei mir immer noch Eis auf dem Teich ist und die Zacco platypus hoffentlich wohl auf in 1,8m tiefe schlummern. 

Schöne Grüße

Sebastian

P.S.: Bitte dran denken, dass es Schwarmfische sind! Also mindestens 10 Tiere zusammen halten!!!


----------



## Benny337 (25. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Sebastian,
Wie gehets deine Zaccos???Hast du die noch?Ich habe auch welche gehabt(10stk), von koicompetence voriges Sommer gekauft,leider sind alle kurz vor Weinachten(Temperatur 7-8 C) gestorben(((.Relativ in gleichen Zeit ohne aussere sichtbare Krankheiten.Alle andere Fische gehet es gut,sogar Notropis chrosomus(regenbogenelritzen) haben überlebt.
Vieleicht meldes Dich.
Danke
Schöne Grüsse
Benny


----------



## Benny337 (25. Feb. 2014)

So schön waren die!
2 Mänchen


----------



## exos80 (31. Juli 2014)

Wow. wirklich schade. Die haben ja spitze ausgesehen!

Gibt es in der Zwischenzeit eine Begündung oder Vermutung, weiso die Tiere verstorben sind?

Waren die im Teich oder Auquarium?


----------



## Benny337 (1. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Exos,
Ich vermute "nicht Winterhart".
In zwischen habe ich ein neues versuch gemacht.
Zaccos waren im Teich.Diese Winter kommen einige ins Keller.Es gibt einige Bilder in meine Fotogalerie.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/zaccos-drachenfische-in-meinem-teich.2772/


----------



## Limnos (1. Aug. 2014)

Ich beschäftige mich seit früher Jugend mit Aquaristik und habe mit Kaltwasserfischen begonnen. Außer den Fischen, die man sich selbst fing, gab es noch ein paar amerikanische Arten, aber den Namen Zacco platypus habe ich nie gehört, und ostasiatische Fische waren erst ab Ende der 70 er Jahre hin und wieder erhältlich, wie Bitterlinge, __ Wimpelkarpfen oder __ Schlammpeitzger. Aber ein Fisch, wie der oben gezeigte (auch wenn damals möglicherweise einen anderen Namen hatte) war nie verbreitet. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Aug. 2014)

Hi Wolfgang,

diese Art wurde schon in den 60er Jahren nach Deutschland eingeführt, heiß damals aber Leuciscus platypus und war in der Tat nie verbreitet anzutreffen da es nur sehr selten Einfuhren gab - die Vermehrung  hat ja bis heute wohl auch immer noch nicht im Aquarium (oder sommerlichen Gartenteich) geklappt

MfG Frank


----------



## Rampe (25. Feb. 2015)

Benny337 schrieb:


> Hallo Sebastian,
> Wie gehets deine Zaccos???Hast du die noch?Ich habe auch welche gehabt(10stk), von koicompetence voriges Sommer gekauft,leider sind alle kurz vor Weinachten(Temperatur 7-8 C) gestorben(((.Relativ in gleichen Zeit ohne aussere sichtbare Krankheiten.Alle andere Fische gehet es gut,sogar Notropis chrosomus(regenbogenelritzen) haben überlebt.
> Vieleicht meldes Dich.
> Danke
> ...


Hallo Benny,
Zacco platypus ist definitiv winterhart. Das kann ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung versichern. Aber vielleicht kommt es bei Wildfängen auch auf das Fanggebiet an. Deshalb würde ich deutsche Nachzuchten empfehlen.
Hier mal ein Video wie die Fische laichen: http://koicompetence.de/Japanischer-Drachenfisch-Zacco-platypus


----------



## Benny337 (26. Feb. 2015)

Hallo Rampe,
Danke Dir für die Positive Nachricht .
Es ist wieder ein Jahr vorbei und ich habe seit vorigen Frühjahr wieder Drachenfische gekauft und zur Sicherheit von 2 verschiedene Quellen.
Weil ich Angst hätte, dass meine Drachenfische wieder sterben, habe ich im Keller ein 500L Becken aufgestellt und einige Fische über den Winter rein gegeben.
Die im Teich leben auch noch alle! Super. Also kann ich auch sagen
dass die Winterhart sind.
Das leichende Zaccos-Video ist super , ich habe es in meinem Teich aufgenommen.
Koicompetence benutzt mein Video, natürlich habe ich es erlaubt.
Hier meine Zaccos im Aquarium.
Lg Benny


----------



## Rampe (26. Feb. 2015)

Ach, so klein ist die Welt.
Bei welcher Temperatur schwimmen die Zaccos im Aquarium gerade?


----------



## Benny337 (26. Feb. 2015)

Bei 16-17 C.


----------



## exos80 (27. Feb. 2015)

Super Bilder!
Habe ich da auf dem Bild auch einen Darter gesehen?


----------



## Benny337 (28. Feb. 2015)

Hallo Exos, danke. Ja Du hast richtig gesehen, ich habe auch Darter.
Lg B.


----------



## ingo 66 (1. März 2015)

Hi Benny,
von den Datern schon mal Nachwuchs gehabt?

Grüße


----------



## Benny337 (2. März 2015)

ingo 66 schrieb:


> Hi Benny,
> von den Datern schon mal Nachwuchs gehabt?
> 
> Grüße


Hallo Ingo,
Nein noch nicht.


----------



## Benny337 (11. Okt. 2015)

ingo 66 schrieb:


> Hi Benny,
> von den Datern schon mal Nachwuchs gehabt?
> 
> Grüße


Hallo Ingo,
Mittlerweile habe ich Nachwuchs von Springbarschen( spectabile und caruleum).
Bei Zaccos ist aĺles irgendwie  schwerig oder ich stehe auf der Leitung .
Ganzen Sommer lang im Teich geleicht und ich habe kein einziges Ei oder Fischengen gefunden.Und dann sind noch 4 Mänchen umgekippt, ich vermute zu viel sexstress .
Jetzt schwimmen noch 5 Weibchen und 1 Mänchen im Teich.
Ich versuche es weiter im nächsten Jahr.
Hier paar Bilder mit meinen jungen Springbarschen 
Grüsse Benny


----------

